# Get Odom out of LA NOW!



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I have had enough of this guy. Chris Mihm has even surpassed him as the second best player on the team.

He can't shoot, he can't play defense and he's as dumb as a doorknob.

You can get people in condition, teach them a jump shot and improve their defense, but you can't make a moron intelligent.

He's one of the most overpaid players in the league and we just need to deal him for any help that Kobe can get. If Kobe even had a guy who was averaging a consistent 16ppg alongside him, we'd be a much better team.

GET LAMAR ODOM THE HELL OUT OF LOS ANGELES! HE SUCKS!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

agreed


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Word, f'n Word!!

God damn!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Chris Mihm: 16 points, 14 rebounds guarded by Ben Wallace
Lamar Odom: 9 points, 8 rebounds, 3 assists, *8 turnovers* _guarded by Richard Hamilton_

What a bum.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I have had enough of this guy. Chris Mihm has even surpassed him as the second best player on the team.
> 
> He can't shoot, he can't play defense and he's as dumb as a doorknob.
> 
> ...


I wholehearteadly (sp?) agree.

Lamar Odom just isn't a good fit with the Lakers. All he can do is rebound, for in the rest (offensive intensity, defensive effort, good decision-making) he plainly sucks. I sincerely don't know how he can look himself at the mirror after a game like this and not get nausciated (sp?).

Lamar Odom is a loser. 

I've given up all hopes that he could eventually be the "facilitator2 in the triangle-offense.

Enough.

Trade this bum!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm hopping on the bandwagon. We need a competitor, not a gutless wonder.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Is this the same Lamar Odom that could have got us Baron Davis or Ron Artest. We should trade Lamar and Mitch to the Pistons for Darko and Dumars.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Would Mitch accept that? Or just trade himself along with Odom to the Bobcats for a 2nd Rounder?


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, I've lost all hope in this guy.


Get him out of here.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

I think i'm gonna pile on too. Does anyone still think that giving up Odom for Artest would have been a bad move?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Artest is clutch so far.. 

Last minute..

He's 2/2 at the line..

And ties it up with a layup wiht 2 seconds left.. (then again it's the Raptors)

12 4th quarter points, 22 overall (I think)


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

and he's untouchable? rediculous


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Artest would look real good right now in a Laker uniform.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)




----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

be patience, he'll come along

its not easy to have a good game against the pistons anyways


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Ive turned on Lamar. When he first came to LA he was one of my fav players. But his weak mindedness, lack of intensity and softness just kills me.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

are u guys putting this loss completely on the shoulders of lamar odom?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

KobeBryant08 said:


> are u guys putting this loss completely on the shoulders of lamar odom?


No this goes on longer than this game.. Of course we werent suppose to beat Detroit but that doesnt excuse Lamar Odom's lack of play..


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> No this goes on longer than this game.. Of course we werent suppose to beat Detroit but that doesnt excuse Lamar Odom's lack of play..


Yeah, for once we agree. It is definitely not just this game, this has been going on all season. The guys just doesn't seem to have any balls.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

dannyM said:


> be patience, he'll come along
> 
> its not easy to have a good game against the pistons anyways


This is Odom's seventh year in the NBA. Generally, you can prognosticate whether a player will realize his potential after his 3rd or 4th year in the league. Odom has long since passed that stage and he still hasn't realized his potential. How much more patience should the Lakers exhibit? This is his third NBA franchise and 7 years and it certainly won't be his last.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Yeah, for once we agree. It is definitely not just this game, this has been going on all season. The guys just doesn't seem to have any balls.


he has balls, the balls are in his head, overtaking his small brain


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

makes you wonder if we traded the right person for brown


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I wouldnt have even gave up Odom for Brown.. WTF.. I wouldnt have even gave up Tierre Brown for Kwame Brown when the deal happened.. Yep, I said that :rofl:


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

:cheers:


Brian34Cook said:


> I wouldnt have even gave up Odom for Brown.. WTF.. I wouldnt have even gave up Tierre Brown for Kwame Brown when the deal happened.. Yep, I said that :rofl:


true


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

How about Lamar Odom for Al Harrington?


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

I still like Odom! Look at the sig.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

dannyM said:


> be patience, he'll come along
> 
> its not easy to have a good game against the pistons anyways


Howabout the Warriors? Raptors? Suns? Kings?

Yeah...ok...


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

dannyM said:


> be patience, he'll come along
> 
> its not easy to have a good game against the pistons anyways


 how long are you gonna wait??? until the rest of the league finds out how overrated he is


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Chris Mihm: 16 points, 14 rebounds guarded by Ben Wallace
> Lamar Odom: 9 points, 8 rebounds, 3 assists, *8 turnovers* _guarded by Richard Hamilton_


I didn't notice he had 8 turnovers, he didn't seem to play that bad, but I didn't focus much since the game wasn't exciting.

Him being guarded by Hamilton was ridiculous. I thought he was going to punish us until we changed that. The problem seemed more like the team/system/coach or whatever because he was never set up to exploit that. Everytime he did post up Hamilton he scored easily, so what is to blame for him not being able to exploit that?

Odom has the ability to do major, major damage against the pistons now he isn't in the PF spot. He was a rare big mismatch for Tayshaun in the past, last year we were lucky he didn't play SF against us. He has an even bigger advantage over Rip.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Isn't Damian the self proclaimed "#1 Chris Mihm hater"?

Didn't this board laugh at me when I said Mihm was better than Kwame after the trade?

Isn't this board the one that points out that the Lakers are 0-8 when he shoots over 15 times, yet they still keep pleading for him to shoot more?

Didn't we have a scorers named Butler and Atkins that weren't "needed" because that's all they can do (yet Odom does everything but score and is hated) that we traded for that loser that couldn't finish over my grandma? 

Ok just checking.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Isn't Damian the self proclaimed "#1 Chris Mihm hater"?


Yes, so doesn't that further prove my point about how much Lamar Odom is sucking?

As for trading him for Al Harrington...any day of the week.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Isn't Damian the self proclaimed "#1 Chris Mihm hater"?
> 
> Didn't this board laugh at me when I said Mihm was better than Kwame after the trade?
> 
> ...


Just checking what? I don't think you really named any contradictions there, as posters saying the Lakers are 0-8 when he shoots 15 or more shots aren't the same posters saying he needs to shoot more. He does need to shoot more, but the problem is he's not a very smart or aggressive player. 

Btw, I said trade Odom in July 2004. And Smush is scoring as much as Atkins and playing 10 times better D, so that point is pretty moot.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Really? I havent been that impressed with Smush recently either


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Cris said:


> agreed


agreed


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> Really? I havent been that impressed with Smush recently either


Recently he has been mediocre. But at least he actually plays defense. He has actually straight-up stripped PGs (Nash a few times, Billups today, etc.) during the course of the season with pressure D. Something that would have made me scream for joy watching Atkins last season, who basically applied pressure defense once every 6-7 minutes.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

This is what realy makes me mad. I can see if Artest does not play well when he returns but....
Look at the immediate impact Artest brought to the kings (even thought they lost both games)

First Game: 32 mins *15*pts 6rbs 2ast 3stl and held Paul Pierce to only 18 points
Second Games: 39 mins *24*pts 9rbs 3ast

Now look at Odom's **** from the last two games

Warroirs: 9pts 9rbs 3ast *7 turnovers*
Pistons: 9pts 8rbs 3ast *8 turnovers*

His assists has gone down and his turnovers have sky-rocketed. Despicable. Period.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

for ever i will be saying why didnt we trade this guy for artest... why? why? why?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We'll say it for about a year. Then Artest will implode again.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

"Odom is untouchable. No way we would trade him for Artest, hes a head case. No way in hell."

Cant wait till Odom has a string of 3 or 4 good games and becomes "untouchable" again. You guys are good for a laugh now and again, thats for sure.


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique (Aug 23, 2005)

EHL said:


> Recently he has been mediocre. But at least he actually plays defense. He has actually straight-up stripped PGs (Nash a few times, Billups today, etc.) during the course of the season with pressure D. Something that would have made me scream for joy watching Atkins last season, who basically applied pressure defense once every 6-7 minutes.


I haven't seen him play defense in a long time. Getting burn most of the time while trying to go for a steal is not good defense. I would prefer for him to play them straight up and contest their shots, kind of what Vujacic does. The reason he is getting playing time is because he has shown he can make the open shot. I would like the lakers to go after Mike James next year when he becomes a free agent or trade for him this year. He is a guard that can create for himself and is going to come sheap.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

stop hating lamar 

such hypocrites. i bet all you odom haters will be saying o odom youre so sexy i love you odom when he gets his occasional near triple doubles

hes just in a little funk right now, he'll bounce back

and those who are saying, we need to trade lamar now and get him out of LA

where are we gonna trade him? and who will we get?

we cant get anyone good as lamar odom at this point

theres no point of whining for a trade at this point


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

damn, you guys dont like Odom?!!!

how about the Heat trade Walker to the Lakers for Odom?, i wouldnt mind having Odom back in a Heat uniform!!! lol


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

gio30584 said:


> damn, you guys dont like Odom?!!!
> 
> how about the Heat trade Walker to the Lakers for Odom?, i wouldnt mind having Odom back in a Heat uniform!!! lol


If La didnt trade Lamar for Artest waht makes you think we'll give up Lamr for Walker?...unless...Mitch is that you?


----------



## -BasketBallBoy- (Jan 22, 2006)

Actually I still support the Lakers for not trading Odom for Artest and Croshere(or was it Bender). Artest might leave us when his contract is up. Odom for a 20 point scorer who does not mind playing second fiddle to Kobe however would suffice. Odom's numbers however are still high. How many people do you know are close to averaging 16,10,6,1,1. If he does not improve, trade him now while his value is high.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

The bottom line is that, other than Kobe and occasionally Lamar, we have a bunch of second-stringers posing as a team. Yes, they will improve some...but, without another consistant scorer and better defense, will never be much more than they are now.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

I dont think Lamar is really a problem with this team per se, he is inconsistent yes but it would be foolish to trade him. He's a great compliment player for this team, especially since he's willing to defer to Kobe. He does have good games and we all see what this guy can do, and most of those times whens he's in a zone..we win. I think the solution here is to get another player (which is the original plan by management anyway), a player who doesnt mind shooting the ball...a reliable 2nd string scorer someone who can knock shots and score at will..Kobe can still avg 30+ a game , Lamar with 16 and another guy preferably a point guard that can contribute at least 18 pts a game and we got ourselves a better and much more consistent team. I wish we had kept Caron (not saying he is THAT 2nd option), I really like his aggressiveness when he was here in L.A., his attitude is what we need now when most of these players goes cold..

If we trade Lamar to Artest, we're still a good player away from being playoff contenders, which makes the trade pointless UNLESS we get a player in a calibre of KG. L.A. is probably the only team in playoff contention that relies purely on one man or maybe two (Lamar and Kobe)..2 options is not gonna make it right. 3 is an even better number.

-2nd String consistent scorer
-Rugged big man who can rebound and hussle (hopefully Turiaf is this person)

***Stop blaming Lamar, he fits right in with this squad...Just dont make him the 2nd option, If LA can get another player that plays on a star level (could've been Artest) we're all set.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> I dont think Lamar is really a problem with this team, it would be foolish to trade him. He's a great compliment player for this team, especially since he's willing to defre to Kobe. He does have good games and we all see what this guys can do, and most of those times whens he's in a zone..we win. I think the solution here is to get another player, a player who doesnt mind shooting the ball...a reliable 2nd string scorer someone who can knock shots and score at will..Kobe can still avg 30+ a game Lamar with 16 and another guy preferably a point guard that can contribute at least 18 pts a game and we got ourselves a better and much more consistent team. I wish we had kept Caron, I really like his aggressiveness when he was here in L.A., his attitude is what we need now when most of these players goes cold..
> 
> -2nd String consistent scorer
> -Rugged big man who can rebound and hussle (hopefully Turiaf is this person)
> ...


Sounds like Ronny! Hurry up and get that visa Ronny!!!


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

I still don't know why he wasn't traded for Artest. Odom is hot garbage. Send his *** packing...


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Team needs spot up shooters. If Kobe had a Rip Hamilton or Tayshaun Prince...the Lakers would be up there for a 4th or 5th seed. Lamar requires the ball to be effective, otherwise he lolly gags around the premiter and when he does get open shots he misses, takes the ball to the rack and misses layups, then when he tries to bust spin moves he stutters and travels or falls down. It is getting really annoying watching him play, and it isn't just a "funk". He has been overrated since he stepped foot in the league. He is too one dimensional on offense, and doesn't play defense all that well. He's a playmaker, but can hardly actually make plays like a playmaker would. He was garbage on the Clips, he was garbage on the Olympic squad, and he was decent at best on the Heat. He thinks he is a franchise caliber player, and he is more like a 3rd or 4th option.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Yes, so doesn't that further prove my point about how much Lamar Odom is sucking?
> 
> As for trading him for Al Harrington...any day of the week.


So you are the #1 Mihm hater and #1 Lamar hater? Who do you like? Let me guess... Kobe? 



EHL said:


> ust checking what? I don't think you really named any contradictions there, as posters saying the Lakers are 0-8 when he shoots 15 or more shots aren't the same posters saying he needs to shoot more. He does need to shoot more, but the problem is he's not a very smart or aggressive player.


You sure about that? It seems pretty much everyone points out the 0-8 thing and then turns around and cries in game threads for him not shooting enough.



> Btw, I said trade Odom in July 2004. And Smush is scoring as much as Atkins and playing 10 times better D, so that point is pretty moot.


I don't know why you keep bringing up Smush when Atkins is brought up like it's a either/or thing. Teams have carried more than one point guard in the NBA numerous times. Right now Smush is our 3rd best scorer. With Atkins coming off the bench we would have a guy just as capable of scoring as our starting guards (Parker and Odom). Atkins would also be a ideal bench guy because he is the instant offense type that likes to create on his own while Smush is a better complimentry guy to Kobe, Odom and Mihm.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Odom lectured



> Bryant came storming off the court, too frustrated to be tired, shaking his head. While Bryant was angry, Odom was unhappy. He first got a lecture from Jackson and then proceeded to do some strange things.
> 
> Odom refused to sit down, even though it was a full timeout and the other four Lakers rested. Odom refused to accept a towel, even though sweat was spilling off his head and face. He just stood there in a state of confusion, perhaps pondering his six turnovers and no assists.
> 
> ...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

yea....he really really really sucks....he makes some shots here n their.....


i would call him inconsistent...but that means he would had to have had some good games n bad


but he has has way more horrible games than good....

trade him FOR ANYTHING...hahah im sure another team will want him...maybe someone like

J.R Smith atleast ANYONE...a young talent...someone who actually makes shots....or something


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/dailydime?page=dailydime-060130

Sunday's Worst
Lamar Odom, Lakers forward: Eight turnovers? That shouldn't be a stat line, it's the answer to a question: "What did you have for Sunday breakfast?" "Ate turnovers -- apple and blueberry." Lakers lose to Pistons, 102-93.

:rofl:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

by the way i didnt want the game cuz i knew the Lakers couldnt beat the Pistons....


but i was surprised at how close it was...if they had ANYONE show up besides kobe


even a mediocrity....they could have won...


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

odom is an extremly talented player, one of the most versatile ballers in the L, but in the lakers tri. O, w/ kobe the basis, Lamar just sucks in this system, either find him a new role on the team(other than the facilatator(sp) or get his *** outta here!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I love how everyone says Kobe is holding him down? Like wtf guys and girls? He's been in the league almost 6 years, or has been, and he's only been good at one place? What was holding him down with the Clippers (mind you I dont know what he did there.)? Probably himself?

Anyways, Odom has potential but after 6 years in the league you'd have thought he'd have learned his way by now.. He hasnt and never will!


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

trade lamar for a banger and instant offence
such as Dan Guadzerich Bobby Simmons and throw in maybe


OR 

Lamar for Zack Randolph plus jarret jack


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Don't give up on Lamar, you know he is capable of great things and he has shown glimpses of that this season. He's in a little funk right now that he will definatley get out of. Detroit brings out the worst in players.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I have had enough of this guy. Chris Mihm has even surpassed him as the second best player on the team.
> 
> He can't shoot, he can't play defense and he's as dumb as a doorknob.
> 
> ...


SIZE]

As a Jazz fan, I like to see longterm guys, franchise players who will be with the team forever, players who become so molded into the system they _become_ the system...but dear God, Lamar Odom just reeks. He'll never be what Kobe needs, and he'll _never_ contribute on the level the Lakers need him to. At this point I have more faith in Luke, Sasha and Kwame than I have in Odom.

I hate to say Get rid of anybody, but...well...out of town on a rail sounds good right about now. Question is, Who'd take him, and what could we get in return? A second round pick and a couple of well-trained towel boys?

Laurie


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

clien said:


> odom is an extremly talented player, one of the most versatile ballers in the L, but in the lakers tri. O, w/ kobe the basis, Lamar just sucks in this system, either find him a new role on the team(other than the facilatator(sp) or get his *** outta here!


 this is what Mitch should be saying in conversations with other teams. "He's really talented but he just doesn't quite "fit" this system"

If he wasn't the best rebounder on this team (by far) he would be useless....everything else about him is overrated


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

endora60 said:


> SIZE]
> At this point I have more faith in Luke, Sasha and Kwame than I have in Odom.




There is no way to justify this frivilous statement. I think you forgot to add Von Wafer to that list, he's better than Lamar as well.



> If he wasn't the best rebounder on this team (by far) he would be useless....everything else about him is overrated


If Kobe wasn't the best scorer on this (by far) he would be useless... everything else about him is equal or inferior to Lamar.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> There is no way to justify this frivilous statement. I think you forgot to add Von Wafer to that list, he's better than Lamar as well.


Haven't seen enough of Von Wafer to know if he's better than Odom. I _have_ seen Luke, Sasha and Kwame, and none are consistent--but they're not asked to be Kobe's right hand man, either. Odom _is_, and he's been singularly incapable of filling that role.

If I didn't think Artest is a whole mixed bag o' nuts, I'd've pulled the trigger on an Artest/Odom trade in a heartbeat.

Laurie


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> I don't know why you keep bringing up Smush when Atkins is brought up like it's a either/or thing. Teams have carried more than one point guard in the NBA numerous times. Right now Smush is our 3rd best scorer. With Atkins coming off the bench we would have a guy just as capable of scoring as our starting guards (Parker and Odom). Atkins would also be a ideal bench guy because he is the instant offense type that likes to create on his own while Smush is a better complimentry guy to Kobe, Odom and Mihm.


At this point Sasha Vujacic has more impact than Atkins. Atkins wouldn't be able to trap players in the backcourt. He wouldn't be able to do anything that Jackson wants defensively. Doesn't have the strength, height, quickness, or desire. 



Jamel Irief said:


> If Kobe wasn't the best scorer on this (by far) he would be useless... everything else about him is equal or inferior to Lamar.


Except for that other half of the game, what it's called? Defense I believe?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

For the low, low asking price of Antonie Walker or James Posey, I'm pretty sure Miami wouldnt mind him back.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

how bout to SAC for Abdur-Rahim and Jason Hart?


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

plain and simple. Lamar Sucks!!!
We should trade him for a Young, Atheletic, Powerful atleast 6'-8'' PF and a first round Pick. We need someone like Tayshan Prince to support Kobe. Lets trade Lamar before he is out of juice.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> plain and simple. Lamar Sucks!!!
> We should trade him for a Young, Atheletic, Powerful atleast 6'-8'' PF and a first round Pick. We need someone like Tayshan Prince to support Kobe. Lets trade Lamar before he is out of juice.


out of juice? the guy is like 25.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> So you are the #1 Mihm hater and #1 Lamar hater? Who do you like? Let me guess... Kobe?
> 
> 
> 
> You sure about that? It seems pretty much everyone points out the 0-8 thing and then turns around and cries in game threads for him not shooting enough.


The Lakers are made up of 12 players, disliking two doesn't limit you to being able to only like one other player. 

As far as them crying about Odom shooting, it all has to be taken in context. They don't want Lamar to shoot when he's 1-9, but they do want him to shoot when he's 1-1... It seems that Lamar doesn't know when to pick his shots. When he has taken more than 15 he is usually forcing his shot too much, shots that would be better distributed to the likes of Kobe or the rest of the team. When there are games that he has only taken one shot by the half, they feel that he needs to assert himself in a non-forceful way, and use his speed and size to get to the hoop. However it has appeared that there is no happy medium with this guy, and he either doesn't shoot, or forces his shooting. He is unable to insert himself into the flow of the offense. And that is the key word, flow... He just doesn't seem to be able to get his shots without completely forcing the ball and dribbling out the shot clock and usually ending up in a turnover. And that's what the members of this forum are angry about...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Hey, very good post.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Lamar needs to post-up, the guy is 6'10" thats a huge size advantage. And along with his quickness and passing ability, not too many in the league can guard him there. Phil Jackson right now trying to fit a square peg into a triangle hole. Why have him attacking from the top when the man can't even go right?


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique (Aug 23, 2005)

One thing that every player has to realized is to know what they're capable of doing. Lamar should know by now that he is a terrible outside shooter, even when he is wide open. He is great in the low post because he has a nice left hook shot. So instead of standing behind the 3 point arc, he should cut to the basket when Kobe is double team or play the low post.

I don't understand why in 6 years he's been in the league his shot hasn't improve a bit. Imagine how much better he would be if he had an outside shot. Look how good Mike Bibby has become, when he came into the league he couldn't shoot for s*** and now he is one of the best shooters in the league.

I heard from a La Times reporter that one time he ask Lamar why he hasn't learned how to utilize his right hand more. He responded by sayin that that's the way he always has played and that it has always worked for him. To me this comment summarizes everything about Lamar. He doesn't put the effort to improve his game and with that kind of mentality I'm not sure he ever will. His game might had worked in high school and in college, but it's not working in the pros.


----------



## -BasketBallBoy- (Jan 22, 2006)

Do not worry, Many players find it hard to adjust to the triangle. He"ll get his groove on, actually this thread does show something. Lamar is the only one outside of Kobe(and possibly Bynum) who has decent trade value.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> by the way i didnt want the game cuz i knew the Lakers couldnt beat the Pistons....
> 
> but i was surprised at how close it was...if they had ANYONE show up besides kobe
> 
> even a mediocrity....they could have won...


If Jackson hadn't had a bloody point to make to Kobe about teamwork, the Lakers would've won. LA lost by nine--you don't think Kobe could easily have made nine more points if given the chance and time on the floor?

Jackson said before the game his team couldn't beat the Pistons, and he made sure it happened as he said it would. Kobe may want to strangle Odom and Kwame at this point, but I'm sure he's equally ready to shove Jackson off a building.

Laurie


----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

lamar odom has blown a few games for the lakers this year hasnt he? i heard that people in LA didnt want the odom artest trade which is just insane. guess that wasnt true. that one game was halarious when odom hit a shot, i think it was a three, then the next posession he drove in and lost the ball giving the other team another posession when all he had to do was run the clock down. in the heat at lakers game udonis haslem really took it to him and showed the world why he is still in a heat uniform and odom isnt. odom look disheartened. maybe you guys should trade him to the hawks for al harrington. i think the hawks orginization is stupid enough to do that.


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

some compassion please...


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> If Kobe wasn't the best scorer on this (by far) he would be useless... everything else about him is equal or inferior to Lamar.


Except for a couple "intangibles" that separate them, aggressiveness and intensity. If he had those with his skill set he would be very very good.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Yes, Get ODOM OUT OF LA NOW!

:laugh:


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

good bump


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

HallOfFamer said:


> Yes, Get ODOM OUT OF LA NOW!
> 
> :laugh:


 :cheers: good bump total ownage.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

A triple double and everybody's shouting "All-Star"?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> A triple double and everybody's shouting "All-Star"?


Have you seen Odom's averages during March and April!!?


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Lamars improved his jumper ALOT. Hes been scoring has dramatically increased cause now you can almost always expect a 20 point gmae out of him.


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

Odom is averaging 14.9 points per game and keep rising.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Okay i'm locking this because i dont want this old thread to jinx LO...seriously, he's been playing well...and lets keep it that way.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm going to unlock, then lock it back for the double-jinx prevention.


----------

